# Best rest for 3D/Target shoot



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

Typically at any given 3D shoot you will most likely see drop away rests or blade style rests. I personally shoot an AAE Pro Blade rest, it is consistent for me and it forces me to draw my bow smooth and keep good form because the arrow can pop off the rest quite easily if you draw sporadically. If you are just getting into shooting I would recommend a drop away rest, Hamskea makes a great rest and they are really popular right now. Whisker biscuits aren't the greatest, only because they will ruin fletchings rather quickly and can be a pain to tune sometimes, they do keep the arrow very contained but you can get a drop away that will provide just as much containment.


----------



## Jlui83 (Jul 27, 2021)

FMU_Shooter1991 said:


> Typically at any given 3D shoot you will most likely see drop away rests or blade style rests. I personally shoot an AAE Pro Blade rest, it is consistent for me and it forces me to draw my bow smooth and keep good form because the arrow can pop off the rest quite easily if you draw sporadically. If you are just getting into shooting I would recommend a drop away rest, Hamskea makes a great rest and they are really popular right now. Whisker biscuits aren't the greatest, only because they will ruin fletchings rather quickly and can be a pain to tune sometimes, they do keep the arrow very contained but you can get a drop away that will provide just as much containment.


Thanks. The pro shop near me recommended the QAD HDX. Apparently this one has been tried and true. Might end up going with this


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

Ya the QAD is nice. Once you meet the AT rules to for the classified ads, there is usually a few QAD's for sale regularly and a bunch of Hamskea rests.


----------



## econklin9 (Jul 16, 2021)

If it’s an option at the moment I would say drop away for sure. QAD or Hamskea, can’t really go wrong with either choice. Absolutely love the Hamskea I’m shooting but like you said, it can all boil down to personal preference. Most of the Hamskea’s have a nice containment bracket that will help keep the arrow under control. I’m also a huge fan of the limb driven drop aways rather than the cable driven ones.


----------



## redneckarcher33 (Dec 3, 2006)

If going drop away I’d go hamskea all day every day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt_swanson (Jul 11, 2021)

QAD on my hunter class bow. Hamskea on the open class.


----------



## TMCMULLEN1993 (Jan 27, 2017)

Jlui83 said:


> I’m still new to archery but had a question in regards rests. If I’m only shooting for 3D/ field and no hunting. Does a whisker biscuit or drop away rest better? Or is there a better or personal preference? Keep in mind this bow is strictly for 3D and field targets. No hunting.
> Thanks


Personal Preference would be a Hamskea, for a couple reasons. 1 being they are the best rest I’ve ever used, durable, simple, interchangeable parts. And another reason is for peace of mind, I have my Versa rest limb driven, and what’s nice about that is if I go walking the trail and my cable gets cut it’s not a huge deal to me because I keep 2 feet of d-loop material in my quiver and all I have to do is throw another one on, pull it tight and I’m good to go. I don’t have to worry about timing a QAD, or breaking a blade on a blade rest and not having one.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

For me it’s the AAE Freakshow QD. But I’m a ride or die blade shooter. 

Nothing wrong with a drop away… I just have no real desire to use one for target since I’ve been running a blade since 1998 or 1999. I would have zero issues running a drop away like a Hamskea though. Great rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocYukon (9 mo ago)

I use a QAD drop away with no issues thus far.


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

I use Vapor Trail rests. The Limb Driver Pro for Target, Micro Elite for 3-D and the Gen 7X on the hunting bow.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

The open class is mostly split between Hamskea and blade type rests. Hamskea is pretty much set and forget. I have seen guys have problems with the Quad that had them not finish shoots.


----------



## murrayjestin7 (11 mo ago)

Jlui83 said:


> I’m still new to archery but had a question in regards rests. If I’m only shooting for 3D/ field and no hunting. Does a whisker biscuit or drop away rest better? Or is there a better or personal preference? Keep in mind this bow is strictly for 3D and field targets. No hunting.
> Thanks


there is usually a few QAD's for sale regularly and a bunch of Hamskea rests.
Speed Test


----------



## Hyperedge62 (Jan 15, 2022)

Blade...no moving parts to foul things up..


----------



## Walks87 (Nov 19, 2021)

QAD are fairly expensive, but great rests.


----------



## Bigjoe38922 (7 mo ago)

QAD are great, Bodoodle makes some good rests also


----------



## Bill3004 (May 21, 2015)

QAD holds up time and time again.


----------



## JakeV117 (7 mo ago)

Building my new 3D bow myself. Asked the same question to a buddy. I have shot local 3d the last 2 years with a drop away and didn’t have any issues. So I have decided to stick with my QAD for the new build as well. Doesn’t mean I won’t try the Hamskea rest at some point, but I like the QADs a lot!


----------



## countryboy96 (Jul 24, 2010)

Current vegas champ uses an AAE Prophecy for 3d and used AAE freakshow for indoors so both of those are obviously good rest. I have both Hamskea and QAD and I guess they both have their pro's and con's. I prefer QAD for hunting and I am finding I like the Hamskea for target. I found the QAD is wicked easy to setup and I like it for the smaller arrow containment cage. I found the Hamskea was little more work to dial in to get timing right and then I was getting fletching strikes because of the blade angle so it took a bit more to get setup. I still might move the limb location to have less contact time but that is something I will address for indoor season. I don't think you will get a wrong rest here with just about every rest that has been named above by everyone. Go with what your gut says and you will be fine.


----------

